# Snake boot strings??



## RP1969 (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone know where to get replacement strings for snake boots mine are worn out and I cant seem to find any to replace them with??


----------



## RP1969 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Lacross Customer Service!!!!!!!*

Just got off the phone with Lacross they are going to send me laces for free and since I didn't have the boots with me at work I was unsure of what style they were so they are going to send me a couple of different ones told me to give them away or make a kite strings with the ones I didn't use.  Now thats customer service at its finest.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 22, 2007)

get the zip ups from bps and you won't have to worry about laces or blisters.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 22, 2007)

Pretty good customer service!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 22, 2007)

Trizey said:


> Pretty good customer service!



I would have to say the same thing.
Not many out there to say that at the least


----------



## oldcrowe (Mar 26, 2007)

BPS carries them


----------



## Xzuatl (Apr 13, 2007)

550 paracord will also work.


----------



## SakoL61R (Apr 14, 2007)

+1 on the 550 cord.  Inexpensive and lasts a looooooong time.  I use it on all my boots.  (except for my tan work boots.....)


----------



## hunt4bone (Apr 14, 2007)

I called rocky and they sent me out 4 pair....


----------



## xpertgreg (Apr 15, 2007)

550 paracord will come in very handy in a survival situation.

gw


----------



## VisionCasting (May 23, 2007)

*550 it is!*

definately use the 550 para cord.  you can unravel it to make 3x the length of cord in a sticky situation.  best yet - it's about $5 for a lifetime of laces!


----------



## R G (May 30, 2007)

I just got two pair of boot laces and tied them together so the knot was in the middle of the first set of eyelets at the bottom.


----------

